

Memsparx - An intelligent news aggregator. Like Google News. - BIackSwan
http://www.memsparx.com/

======
bigbento
Some thoughts on the design, which I'm not terribly excited about:

When I read Google News or a newspaper's website, I scan a lot of headlines.
Even that level of summary helps keep me up to date with what's going on.
Memsparx gives me four stories by default, with no clear indication of the
gravity of them.

The graphic approach is interesting though. I think you could go somewhere
with a "field" of images in different sizes.

~~~
BIackSwan
I am not part of their team. One of my friends is a part of it.

Thanks for the feedback guys. I'll forward them.

------
growt
I hope you licensed the images you use, because otherwise you'll be sued out
of existence in 3.. 2 .. 1. Sad but true.

